# Hymer Gas Struts



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Over in Spain and both bed struts have now given up the ghost.

Apart from the fact that it's doing my back in does anyone know if it's safe to drive with only the check strap supporting the bed.

Or am I going to have to get some struts sent over and wait till they get here.

All opinions gratefully received.

Pete 8)


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Might be sensible to have these struts replaced by a Hymer agent, understand they are under considerable pressure. If you let me know where you are in Spain and your route home I will send you details of agents as close as possible to you.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

javea03730 said:


> Might be sensible to have these struts replaced by a Hymer agent, understand they are under considerable pressure. If you let me know where you are in Spain and your route home I will send you details of agents as close as possible to you.


I've read that they can be done by a competent DIY'er, but that the struts have to be fitted with the bed up. I would say that could be an awkward job.

I would however be grateful on details of a dealer that could do the job over here. I'm in Benidorm at the moment,

Pete 8)


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

That's going to be pretty easy for you as you are in Benidorm. The nearest agent is in Elche which is only about 30 miles down the road past Alicante.

Address is: Carvanans Castilla. S.L., Camino de Castilla, km8,
(Exit 73 off the motorway) 03203, Elche.

Tel. 965 426 952

Hope this helps.

Is the weather any better, I am setting off for Javea on the 26th.

Mike


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Mike. 

The weather today is warm and sunny. 

We've had some rain over the last day or so but in general it's been better here than it was Marbella way.

Pete 8)


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Struts delivered and fitted by yours truly. Cost £116. delivered.8O 

It is a job that a competent DIYer can do, but you need a strong helper to lift the bed so you can pop the struts on the bottom pegs with the bed up.
The bed now lifts itself with just a gentle tug, which it never did before. 

Pete 8)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Not bed struts I know, but for future reference on gas struts, recently I had to replace the gas struts on the rear garage door. 

Having taken one off as a template, I sourced replacements of the same length, pressure, and end fittings, from a reputable motor factor, at a fraction of the price of the original equipment.

It's worth a try, before before shelling out for struts with the Hymer label. 8O 

Regards,

Jock.


----------

